# d2tt Unable to save APN



## naisanza (Feb 19, 2013)

I have a d2tt and whenever I save the APN the list remains empty.

I have a SGH-I747 running Android 4.2.1
AOKP version: aokp_d2att_jb-mr1_build-3

I came over to AOKP when CM10.1's wifi-AP wasn't working with encryption and I was told that AOKP's wifi-AP works. But now there is no APN for this ROM.

Has anyone found a solution for this?


----------

